# Flowmaster axle-back finally back in stock (updated with install)



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

PICS! Naow.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

There is always Borla and Magnaflow if you do not want to wait. I have a Magnaflow dual on my Gen I and I like the sound.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Well, Flowmaster left out a clamp to connect their exhaust to the factory system, but they quickly sent one and it took the crew at BTR about a half-hour to do the job. You have to cut the factory pipe. Before:








After:
















The kit includes the hanger and the dual chrome outlets, which are etched with the Flowmaster brand.
















I do not detect much difference at idle and didn't have a very long drive home. Will have some highway driving tomorrow, but it did seem boomy around 3K, but isn't that a 4CYL sound? Not blatty or farty. Certainly louder than stock.

Note this axle-back is exclusive for the hatch with the RS package. Now I have to find a place in my garage to store the stock exhaust.


----------



## MarcMag (Sep 10, 2019)

Yeah, a bit boomy between 2.8k and 3.5k RPM. But isn't that what the volume knob is for? Just amazed the factory exhaust has such a u-turn in the muffler/resonator. This is certainlly less restricted!


----------

